# 52352-52353



## BMICHAUN (Jun 23, 2009)

My question :confused is about both codes 52353-52352 can the be billed x2 if done in ureter and kidney both on the left side with modifier 59 appended to the the second procedure example 52353LT 5235359LT 5235259LT 523525951 PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## ALONNA (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, 

Both of these codes are used for the removal of calculus from the ureter
52352 is used for manipulation and removal of calculus and 52353 is used for the removal of calculus via lithotripsy.  You could apply modifier 59 due to one of the procedures being performed in a different site.  since neither if these are described as being a (seperate or add on procedure) that would be the only way that you would be able to append modifier 59.  If you would look in your CPT manual under Appendix A You can read the description on modifier 59.  



Alonna Owens, cpc-h
alonna.owens@tmh.org


----------

